

Show HN: Tabulous for Google Chrome - nmb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aifeiagmjiaflfnimgdioknejnpfkbpa

======
nmb
Whenever I read HN on my laptop and was about to switch to my desktop computer
at home, I found there was no easy way to send the tabs I had open over to my
desktop machine easily. So I made this extension to solve that problem.

Here's a 14s screencast of it in action (between my desktop and a VM):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CUOcsqKWeM>. Hope someone finds it useful
here.

